# Heating a 6ft viv for a female Dwarf Boa



## Smiffy71 (Jan 24, 2010)

Hi there Im just finishing off a viv unit and going to put my boa girl into her new 6ft viv, but Im not 100% sure about the eating method, would a heat-matt give off enough heat or am I going to need to get a reptile radiator ? Advice would be great
cheers Laurie


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

A heatmat and a heavy-bodied snake is dangerous due to the risk of thermal blocking. Your best bet would be a ceramic or a reptile radiator. I've had no experience with the radiators so can't comment. A 200/250w ceramic should easily heat a 6ft viv. How tall is it?


----------



## Smiffy71 (Jan 24, 2010)

Its just under 2ft tall and 2ft deep. Was looking at the radiators, gonna save up for one im thinking, they are about £50 the ones Ive seen, have you seen cheaper?


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

You could use a ceramic bulb on a pulse or dimmer stat. My boa has a 250w ceramic. You don't need to buy the big name branded reptile ones, have a look on ebay I believe they're usually listed as ceramic heat emitters.


----------

